# Filler for gap between foundation & sidewalk



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

What can I put into the gap that will keep the rain water from going down between the foundation & sidewalk. The house was built in 1956. I have tried everything. Hydraulic Cement, tar, masonry caulk, etc. No matter what I use, the gap eventually cracks and or opens up. Is there anything I can buy that will last more than a year.


----------



## Gov contractor (Jan 19, 2013)

We have used this in cities and with heavy foot traffic it lasted for years.
Same application as yours "building to sidewalk"

Sikaflex 1A is a premium-grade, high-performance, moisture-cured, aingle component, polyurethane-based, non-sag elastomeric professional grade sealant.

This one part sealant is highly elastic, curing to a durable, flexible consistency with high cut and tear resistance. It's excellent adhesive properties let 1A bond to most construction materials without priming. A strong track record of resisting aging and weathering in demanding climates, resistance to fuel (including jet fuel) permeation, and compatibility with water, oil, and rubber based paints make this odorless, non staining adhesive a popular choice in construction applications.

Sikaflex 1A meets Federal specification TT-S-00230C, Type II, Class A as well as ASTM C-920, Type S, Grade NS, Class 25, use T, NT, O, M, G, I; Canadian standard CAN/CGSB 19.13-M87.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I came to mention silkaflex too.

If it is moving a ton though then you have bigger problems and the walk and base probably need to be redone.


----------



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Backer Rod and SL 1A


----------

